# What do you admire in your Conflictor?



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I admire their clever wit & sharpness of tonge, something I would envy in anyone.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Aw I actually like my conflictor, even though they are _so literal_.

I find their starchy stubbornness adorable and I admire the dedication they put into every task they've been assigned to. Their blunt honesty sometimes comes across as refreshing, they're often involuntary hilarious in their dryness and and they're excellent at keeping promises. 

If there's someone you could trust with your life savings, it's definitely them!


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

ESTjs are my conflictors for sure but I do admire the way they tend to sensible, practical, disciplined, organized, clean, usually responsible, good with money and share their thoughts easily. I am with my dual an ESTp, who can be really, really financially irresponsible, lacking in personal self discipline and often seems to me to be lacking in that somewhat hard to define quality called common sense. Yes, the communication and understanding with my dual is very good but an individual's values and personal qualities matter far more that type and not all duals have the same strengths. Sometimes I wish my dual had some of my conflictors personal qualities even though overall I think my conflictor kinda sucks.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Axioms, essentially. I know that all sounds very abstract and conscious, but sometimes it's almost like feelings, and has more to do with the structuring of thoughts, rather than processing the world, when it is like a feeling. It just happens naturally.


I'm not even sure how to respond lol, it just sounds so foreign. Like something constantly intercepts and forces information through a set of maze-like pipes. So rather than the liquid inside, it has more to do with where and how the pipes travel, or something.



> Type of clothing has virtually nothing to do with sex appeal.
> 
> But yeah, I meant if an SEE is ugly, he/she will probably manage to have some sort of sex appeal (to me, and others I think) through their attitude. It's bizarre.


Eh, the dressing up in pjs part was a joke. But the effect of clothing and makeup is certainly substantial when augmenting someone's apparent sex appeal.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> I'm not even sure how to respond lol, it just sounds so foreign. Like something constantly intercepts and forces information through a set of maze-like pipes. So rather than the liquid inside, it has more to do with where and how the pipes travel, or something.


No...



Amaterasu said:


> Eh, the dressing up in pjs part was a joke. But the effect of clothing and makeup is certainly substantial when augmenting someone's apparent sex appeal.


Yeah, I know what it was joke. But clothing and make-up make pretty much no difference in my eyes.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> No...


No? Well that is how I saw it.  Then consider me officially flummoxed and in need of an explanation.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

ESTPs are lovely. Just lovely. Their Fe HA comes across loud and clear and it's totally sweet. I actually get on quite well with them, it's just that we consistently seem to run into this issue of them trying to translate my Ne into Se, and me doing the opposite. I'm always cautioning them, they always ignore me and run into the very obstacle I warned they would, and it's like the blind leading the blind. I admire that living in the moment is their specialty, and that they move on SO easily and without any regret or guilt (I get way too attached to things ). They really are great people--it's just that I know we couldn't co-exist for long without so many miscommunications! Their Fe HA tries so hard but my Fi base wants more, and the same goes for my Si HA and their Se base.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

I find women-conflictors (INFP) attractive for me, they are feminine and cute.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

I admire nothing in ESE's, I like that they do stuff I'm not interested in that's about it.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

I can't really think of much. Perhaps all the things I admire in them are their strong and unvalued functions (Se and Ti) that are weak and valued by me?

Hmmmm, I guess their hardworking nature and practicality.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Sums up the underlying feeling both of us have after we both feel the interaction didn't go as planned.










Edit:
Oh right the admiring.... :laughing:

At first...



















But then later you realize...










So in essence


----------



## MightyLizardKing (Jun 7, 2014)

ESIs are super in touch with themselves and usually have amazing tastes in art and music and all that fun stuff. I have one ESI friend and if I need new music I just ask him and he tells me what he likes. Of course, the problem is he tells me what he likes when I don't ask too, so ...


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Basing this on the few I've met -

bit of an innocent vibe (as long as you're not kindofblue06)

I can't say much otherwise, as they've not been similar at all.

Find me one with a stomach of good strength and we'd probably get along fine enough.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

I'm supposedly an LII and all the tests always say that but I have the exact same time of relationship descriped here with my supposed dual ESFjs. God I hate the ones I've met. We always start out getting along and then stupidly two of them decided to live with me as roommates and hell broke lose of the course of 4 months. One of the worst semesters of my life.


----------



## B. Toast (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm an EII. What would my conflictor be?


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

B. Toast said:


> I'm an EII. What would my conflictor be?


This guy! @Choice

Just kidding. SLE-ESTp in general would be though


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

B. Toast said:


> I'm an EII. What would my conflictor be?


----------



## B. Toast (Nov 17, 2013)

Choice said:


>




BLACK TOAST INTOLERANT! Oh man, I hadn't seen that one yet. 
How did you know, though? That song was the inspiration for my alias. :3

Nice to e-meet you, Conflictor.

Now I'm going to picture you with a Skeletor voice.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

B. Toast said:


> How did you know, though?


Didn't, just what your name reminded me of.



> Now I'm going to picture you with a Skeletor voice.












...but why?
--


Also I find
"Although Conflicting partners show confidence where their partner is not confident, they are unable to protect and take care of each other's weak points. This regularly brings disagreement and disappointment into these relations. " 
questionable.

At least in terms of problem solving, I've had two INFP friends from meat-space compliment me on my advice. (The times I helped reality-check)

Unsure how anyone can cover my weak spots, considering that it's only happened via mum ordering me to do stuff...

Anyway, worst I've ever had from EII was a sense of feeling disconnected / misunderstood, and annoyance from them having trouble breaking things down the way I wanted them to in explanations. (If you'd take out incompatible beliefs / moral value clashes - which happens with practically everybody.)


----------



## B. Toast (Nov 17, 2013)

Choice said:


> ...but why?
> --


...why not?


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

B. Toast said:


> ...why not?


That's not a fair question. In order to know why not, I'd have to first examine the original motive/ list of motives for doing so + what you wanted to achieve before potentially giving evidence that suggests ineffectiveness / providing better alternatives (if applicable).


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

What I like about my conflictor is how they are always interested in doing what's fair for the most amount of people. Not everyone is interested in fairness (I am, but many people are not) so I think it's commendable.


----------



## TheCosmicCowgirl (Jan 22, 2014)

MNiS said:


> What I like about my conflictor is how they are always interested in doing what's fair for the most amount of people. Not everyone is interested in fairness (I am, but many people are not) so I think it's commendable.


Are you thinking about your dual??? IEE's (ENFp's) dual is SLI (ISTp) who is interested in doing what's "fair". Your conflictor LSI (ISTp) couldn't give a shit about those things, or at least doesn't place high-emphasis on them...

*edit post* Haha, oops. I just saw that MNiS was banned. I guess I'll never get my answer... *facepalm*


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

TheCosmicCowgirl said:


> Are you thinking about your dual??? IEE's (ENFp's) dual is SLI (ISTp) who is interested in doing what's "fair". Your conflictor LSI (ISTp) couldn't give a shit about those things, or at least doesn't place high-emphasis on them...
> 
> *edit post* Haha, oops. I just saw that MNiS was banned. I guess I'll never get my answer... *facepalm*


LSI (ISTj) is Ti-base (rational), so they make assertions about what is fair with their internal logic. 

SLI (ISTp) is Si-base (irrational). Si is about the continual physical atmosphere and how it effects a subject. 

he was thinking about his conflictor, LSI (ISTj)

also, he might be temp-banned; not sure


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I admire what they symbolize to me, something I never want to be. 


... that sounds harsher than it really is. doh!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Monkey King said:


> I admire what they symbolize to me, something I never want to be.
> 
> 
> ... that sounds harsher than it really is. doh!


LOL. I thought about my ESE grandmother that way as a child. I decided I never want to be anything like her and I was repulsed by everything she stood for. Sadly she never seems to feel the same way... :sad:


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

-Ephemeral- said:


> LOL. I thought about my ESE grandmother that way as a child. I decided I never want to be anything like her and I was repulsed by everything she stood for. Sadly she never seems to feel the same way... :sad:


I know that feel bro, my ESE aunt loves to ask shit to me, specially personal stuff, and I either say something for changing the topic, and if that doesn't work I disappear from that place as soon as she's distracted. I don't get why she loves to annoy me, even if I bluntly say that I don't want to talk with her.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Blue Flare said:


> I know that feel bro, my ESE aunt loves to ask shit to me, specially personal stuff, and I either say something for changing the topic, and if that doesn't work I disappear from that place as soon as she's distracted. I don't get why she loves to annoy me, even if I bluntly say that I don't want to talk with her.


What? Get out of my life. I have an ESE aunt that does the same. Sometimes I wish our relationship was easier...


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> What? Get out of my life. I have an ESE aunt that does the same. Sometimes I wish our relationship was easier...


I just wish that she leaves me alone, and the irony is that she complains about my personality, because she doesn't understand me at all.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Blue Flare said:


> I just wish that she leaves me alone, and the irony is that she complains about my personality, because she doesn't understand me at all.


Eeeh mine is not one to complain much at all and I try to keep the relationship friendly. But she's an annoying type 2 ESE with whom it's hard to spend a long time without wanting to escape to never come back. And she's very insistent on maintaining contact because "we are family" (a rather small one) and stuff. I mean, I think I love her deep down but it's so hard being around her :frustrating:.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

-Ephemeral- said:


> LOL. I thought about my ESE grandmother that way as a child. I decided I never want to be anything like her and I was repulsed by everything she stood for. Sadly she never seems to feel the same way... :sad:


Most of the time I leave the conversation thinking "People really live and think like you..."


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Eeeh mine is not one to complain much at all and I try to keep the relationship friendly. But she's an annoying type 2 ESE with whom it's hard to spend a long time without wanting to escape to never come back. And she's very insistent on maintaining contact because "we are family" (a rather small one) and stuff. I mean, I think I love her deep down but it's so hard being around her :frustrating:.


I don't know my aunt's enneagram type, but she's also annoying as fuck. She also wants to maintain contact, but I don't want to do that as I always get pissed off with her. To be honest I don't love her, even deep down, as she grates me so badly and she can be damn bitchy with me and other relatives.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

TheCosmicCowgirl said:


> Are you thinking about your dual??? IEE's (ENFp's) dual is SLI (ISTp) who is interested in doing what's "fair". Your conflictor LSI (ISTp) couldn't give a shit about those things, or at least doesn't place high-emphasis on them...
> 
> *edit post* Haha, oops. I just saw that MNiS was banned. I guess I'll never get my answer... *facepalm*


Hm... well considering I changed my type since then I'd have to go with probably not. :tongue:

Although I think SLI are known to be very stingy as most Si-ego types are while Ne-egos tend to spend lavishly. 

I was thinking about LSIs when I wrote the passage you quoted me on which I still find to be true.  I would say that it's not really applicable to LIIs or SLIs however.


----------

